# (H) Gul´dan: WemsW sucht... (BT 9/9, MH 5/5, SW 4/6)



## Nargath (8. Mai 2008)

*Wems!W sucht:*
Hallo liebe Community.
Wir, Wems!W (Gul´dan/Horde) suchen für unseren erfolgreichen Sunwell-Raid (Eredar Twins down) serverübergreifend noch gut equippte und fähige Spieler, die ihren Character beherrschen und ordentlich Leistung bringen können.

Derzeit gesucht:
Holy Paladin
Heal Shaman
Holy Priest
Beastmaster Hunter

Was wir erwarten:
Ihr solltet 2 Tage in der Woche (Montag und Donnerstag) von 19.00 bis 01.00 Uhr Zeit zum Raiden haben. Wir erwarten von euch 95% Raidbeteiligung. Jedes Item muss maximal gesockelt und entchantet sein.
Bufffood, Flasks etc. sind selbstverständlich selbstständig und rechtzeitig zu besorgen.
Ihr solltet wenn möglich alt genug sein, um alleine entscheiden zu können wie lange ihr spielt.
Equipstand sollte mind. T5, optimal T6 entsprechen.

Wenn ihr euch angesprochen fühlt, bzw. interessiert seid, schreibt mich doch bitte direkt auf Gul´dan an oder nutzt unser Forum (www.wemsw.de) und schickt mir eine PM.

Gruß,
Nargath


----------

